# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  Samsung P1000 Galaxy Tab Android Hard Reset

## mohamed73

*Unlimited access to web-browsing with Flash 10.1 support*
Experience Flash 10.1 content on a 7”screen and immerse yourself in  interactive web experiences. Never be shutout from visiting the  countless sites that use Flash 10.1 content to provide interactive  games, animation, rich Internet applications, data presentations, and a  wide range of multimedia experiences. 
Never be shutout from visiting the countless sites that use Flash 10.1  content to provide interactive games, animation, rich Internet  applications, data presentations, and a wide range of multimedia  experiences. The absolute reliability with the most common Internet  protocols provides a new web surfing experience that supersedes  conventional access.  *A one stop, Readers Hub for books, magazines, and newspapers*
Readers Hub is an integrated book, magazine, and newspaper solution that  gives you e-Reading content to enjoy when you want to read the newest  bestseller, a must read Op-Ed piece, or do some self-improvement.   *Platform*  Mobile Phone PlatformBand GSM & EDGE Band 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 MHz Band900/1900/2100MHz 3G BandHSDPA 7.2/HSUPA 5.76Android 2.2(Froyo) OSInternet Browser(Android)  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Display*   TFT(C-Type) Display(External)1024 x 600 WSVGA Display Resolution(External)7.0" Display Size(External) *Camera*  3 Megapixel CameraAuto Focus availableNormal/continuous/panorame/smile/self Shot Modes  *How to Hard Reset Samsung P1000?*
Press *Home* button + *Volume Up* and *Power* button
Set will restart for twice ,and as soon as u see yellow colour word release the button , 
There select full reset by pressing volume button then home button for  enter u set will full hard reset and come to original state  _Dont forget press home when the phone show the android icon for follow the secuence_  *Samsung Kies 2.0*
Samsung Kies connects your mobile phone to your personal computer,  making it easier for you to synchronize data between devices and find  new apps   *Download Samsung Kies 2.0 9 ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] )*.

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## raziel

جزاك الله خير

----------


## Asd@2010

مشكورررررررررر !!!!

----------

